# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Гелиевые и воздушные шарики

## Alisa

Если вы не знаете, что подарить или как украсить праздник, создать атмосферу праздника, порадовать своих любимых, то вот вам идея гелиевые шарики, подарят незабываемые эмоции. на этом сайте сможете найти много готовых работ или собрать свою. https://airshar.by/

----------

